# About Interior Design and Auckland



## MZind (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and I have a few questions to ask.

My girlfriend is planing on moving to Auckland for her Master Degree studies and I am considering moving to be with her.
I'm an Interior Designer and we are both living and working in Qatar at the moment, but the move to NZ has been a dream for both of us for a while, it's just that I don't know much about the design industry in Auckland and the job market and I'm not sure what to expect. Information on the internet can be very misleading and I thought I would rather get it from people on the ground.

What am I supposed to expect in terms of job opportunities, salaries, lifestyle and living expenses? (We are a young couple with a lovely dog, and we just want a simple house with a yard in a calm neighborhood and a weekends outdoorsy lifestyle)

All your help and thoughts will be very much appreciated...

Cheers,
Mafaz


----------

